# to people who own ducks



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

A random question but why dont domestic birds such as ducks not fly away?

In the future i would like to keep turkeys and peacocks but wondered why they dont fly away

These are the answers ive found....

a)they are too heavy for them to fly 
b)they wont leave as they are being fed and watered 
c)they will fly unless you clip their wings

so are any of these true or is their another reason? 
not so worried about the turkeys as i know their chunks and will possibly only fly up but the peacocks might worry me


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Most ducks are too heavy to fly away, but call ducks will appear in the neighbours garden occasionally. Muscovy ducks can fly very very well and do occasionally leave home. I clip all ducks just to be safe. Turkeys have no chance of getting off the ground - but peacocks do have a habit of wondering off. Hope this helps!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Most ducks are too heavy to fly away, but call ducks will appear in the neighbours garden occasionally. Muscovy ducks can fly very very well and do occasionally leave home. I clip all ducks just to be safe. Turkeys have no chance of getting off the ground - but peacocks do have a habit of wondering off. Hope this helps!


 i knew the peacocks might be a bit of a worry silly things will just need to see what other people do with theirs and get some hints


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lil05 said:


> i knew the peacocks might be a bit of a worry silly things will just need to see what other people do with theirs and get some hints


Peacocks are also awfully noisy! I live with 6 cockerels at the moment and it's not a patch on the noise of a peacock.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Peacocks are also awfully noisy! I live with 6 cockerels at the moment and it's not a patch on the noise of a peacock.


 quite a nice noise though


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lil05 said:


> quite a nice noise though


Eurgh no, I hate it with a passion, enough to put me off keeping those beautiful birds! I couldn't live without hearing a cock-a-doodle-do every day now. :flrt:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

As already stated most ducks are too heavy to fly. Our younger ducks grow up in the barn so become familiar with it.
Our ducks are allowed to roam around the farm but they don't go far because they know there is food here and they always come back to the barn roost at night 



LiamRatSnake said:


> Peacocks are also awfully noisy! I live with 6 cockerels at the moment and it's not a patch on the noise of a peacock.


We have guinea fowl, soooo noisy . I am so tempted to shoot them some days!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Eurgh no, I hate it with a passion, enough to put me off keeping those beautiful birds! I couldn't live without hearing a cock-a-doodle-do every day now. :flrt:


 ha nooooo the farm over the road has a cockeral and my god its annoying in the morning... might just stick with my big gobble gobble turkeys


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Salamanda said:


> As already stated most ducks are too heavy to fly. Our younger ducks grow up in the barn so become familiar with it.
> Our ducks are allowed to roam around the farm but they don't go far because they know there is food here and they always come back to the barn roost at night
> 
> 
> We have guinea fowl, soooo noisy . I am so tempted to shoot them some days!


They are annoying. I'm thinking of rearing some for the table, but my neighbours are understanding enough...


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lil05 said:


> ha nooooo the farm over the road has a cockeral and my god its annoying in the morning... might just stick with my big gobble gobble turkeys


Try having 10 going at 4am!:gasp: I had to cut them down after last spring.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

how about golden pheasants then? 
we get a lot of pheasants and partridge where we live, luckily they dont make too much noise 

interested in quail too


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lil05 said:


> how about golden pheasants then?
> we get a lot of pheasants and partridge where we live, luckily they dont make too much noise
> 
> interested in quail too


Golden Pheasants are beautiful but I'm sure they can fly.


----------



## VermonFlood (Dec 27, 2011)

My Ducks we got from Cherry Valley; So they're Pekin(?) Ducks for meat.

Liberate them and go VEGAN!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Muscovy ducks are quiet, they whistle not quack, they come in gorgeous colours, they do fly but you can clip their wings, they graze grass and don't make as much mess as normal ducks. They also will happily brood their own young and the males make great table birds.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

VermonFlood said:


> My Ducks we got from Cherry Valley; So they're Pekin(?) Ducks for meat.
> 
> Liberate them and go VEGAN!


You mean steal? :whistling2:
As above, Muscovies are awesome, but I've had them escape with clipped wings.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> You mean steal? :whistling2:
> As above, Muscovies are awesome, but I've had them escape with clipped wings.


they are very strong and they can climb. 
I keep normal laying type ducks and muscovys, as well as call ducks on occasion. Muscovys are by far my favourites.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Dee_Williams said:


> they are very strong and they can climb.
> I keep normal laying type ducks and muscovys, as well as call ducks on occasion. Muscovys are by far my favourites.


They are very intelligent they seem to be laughing at you. Call ducks are my favourite though, they're so cute. Campbells too for their eggs - but they can be quite sweet birds too.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

*call ducks*

just thought i would add my bit, i have call ducks 2 chocolate and 2 magpies also keep mandarin ducks, the mandarins (boys) like to think they are the elite they don't really mix much with the others lol.
I have to clip my magpie ducks wings otherwise they would escape had a nr disaster a few months ago one of them flew into next doors garden luckily their dog (Jack Russell) wasn't out otherwise i dread to think what would of happened. They make great pets im fairly new to keeping ducks could sit and watch them all day.


----------

